# FET with 5 day blasto- when was OTD?



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Question's in the title really! Currently pupo with 2 x day 5 blastos. For my first FET, also with day fives, I was given a test date 11 days later. This time, I've been told to test 2 weeks later, which seems excessively long! When did other people test? X


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 5 day blast on board and I have an 11 day wait, not 2ww, hope this helps   I really don't think you need to wait a full 2ww


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Faithope, that does help a lot  
Good luck for your otd - sending sticky vibes!! X


----------



## dreamtobeamom (Oct 11, 2012)

Mrs h 

I had transferred 2x 5/6 day hatched and hatching blasts and my OTD was 8 dp5dt. Had et on 19th October test was on 27th oct.  we tested a day early as they were not open on Sundays. Xx


----------



## Lou La (Jan 31, 2011)

My frosties are 5 day blasts too and our clinics standard OTD advice is 13 days pt which we ignored last time   and tested 9 days pt and got an obvious BFP tested the next day on a CB test that tells you how many weeks you are which are notorious for not giving you a BFP if you test early and it came up very quickly 'pregnant 1-2' x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I think different clinics suggest slightly differnet waits. 
Also depends what drugs etc you've been given. I'm waiting to start natural FET if we defrost OK. So as far as I'm concerned there will be no drugs at all so no chance of false positives so we should be able to test early. I know that HCG is what a pregnancy test is testing for so if you've been given meds I would wait till the day they say because it will be to protect from the drugs giving false results x


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello,


Just had et this morning with 2 blasts .... Dr said to test 14 days from ec, so 9 days from now.


He recommended not testing early, not because of the trigger but to avoid a chemical pregnancy raising hopes.


Good luck to all... Keep your babies warm xxxxx


----------



## MrsHY (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello
Pinkbt- Congrats on being pupo and I'm sorry for all your losses. Yes - the chemical pregnancy is a good point - I wonder if I'd find it harder seeing a BFP disappear than not getting one in the first place. Probably. No, make that definitely!
Gwyneth - I had no HCG so it would be a BFN or nothing. Notice I don't say BFP. I'm not very hopeful! Good luck to you though.
LouLa and Dream - thanks to you too and good luck.
xx


----------

